# 28rsds Or 31rqs ?



## 052500#1 (Dec 1, 2005)

My wife and I have been trying to decide if we should get the 28rsds or the 31rqs.
If it wasnt for the length of the 31rqs we would by it. Some of the campgrounds around us have limited sites for trailers this long. This is why we are concidering the 28rsds. Do you think the additional 1500 lbs of the 31rqs will make a noticable difference in towing and gas mileage? I have a 2005 dodge ram with the cummins motor and auto tranny. The outaback seems to be the nicest trailer out there for the money. We are really looking forward to getting into one. Thanks for your input.


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

The actual length of the two when camping are about the same. I never gave it a thought when I reserved a site and always said 28. I told the girl at FT Wilderness I had a rear slide and overall when open it was close to 34, she suggested I tell that size to all campgrounds, it makes a difference sometimes.

Good Luck on your decision and Welcome to the site action

John


----------



## 2500Ram (Oct 30, 2005)

052500#1 said:


> Do you think the additional 1500 lbs of the 31rqs will make a noticable difference in towing and gas mileage? I have a 2005 dodge ram with the cummins motor and auto tranny. [snapback]78844[/snapback]​


My vote says 1500lbs won't make "much" of a difference. You should have plenty of power for either and once your 05 is broke in between 15,000-25,000 your mileage will go up again.

Bill.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

As the others have said, the camping length of the two is about the same.

The Sydney is nicer all around, and with the bigger slide is much roomier. That said, take a close look at the galley. The layout in the Sydney - which is typical of many TT's - does not offer nearly as much easily usable counter space. This is one of the primary aspects that turned my DW off to many of the TT's we looked at.

Just something to think about.

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

There's no difference in lenght once set up
You should be fine with either one
As for gas milage depends on how you drive.

Don


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

If you have the TV capable to pull it I would get the 31 as it has a TON of storage. I have the 28rss (this is the model before they moved the sofa and dinette around) and love it but if I had seen the 31rqs I think I would have had to have it.

What is your kid and pet load?


----------



## nynethead (Sep 23, 2005)

Your TV will pull either one, depends if you want to use a slide or have everything already out. My wife and I looked at the 26Rs and then went for the 29BHS with the walk around queen for eaze of access. Either trailer is great since there both Outbacks.


----------



## 052500#1 (Dec 1, 2005)

CamperAndy said:


> If you have the TV capable to pull it I would get the 31 as it has a TON of storage. I have the 28rss (this is the model before they moved the sofa and dinette around) and love it but if I had seen the 31rqs I think I would have had to have it.
> 
> What is your kid and pet load?
> [snapback]78855[/snapback]​


Two kids 5 and 6 years old and a yellow lab.

Thanks for your input


----------



## KRKarnes (Jul 9, 2005)

GO with the 31 RQS.

But I am bias. We traded our 2004 28BHS in for our 31RQS.


----------



## Not Yet (Dec 13, 2004)

We looked at both during a show. If I had the TV to take it everywhere I want to go I would have bought the 31. That being said we really love our 28 and have spend many days and night in it. You really can't go wrong with either one.

Jared


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

As others have said, we LOVE our 28. I couldn't get the 31 for practical reasons. 1. I can't even afford to pay attention, much less pay for a 31







. 2. The max size I can fit where I store it is a shade under 33 feet. 3. My 15 year-old son (whom I just measured again a few days ago) is 6'4.5" so the 7' bottom bunk of the 28 is a must. If he grows too much more I may have to cut a hole into the wardrobe for his feet to stick into - don't laugh, I did that in my old TT.









So, if it's practical for you to get the 31 and that's the model you REALLY like - get it. Either way, you'll be happy with the product. The only thing you have to worry about is whether or not a year from now you'll be sitting in the camper saying to each other, "I wish we had gotten the 31."

Scott


----------



## Morrowmd (Feb 22, 2005)

I believe towing length and set up length is a big factor. Most campgrounds limit the length of rigs because of the access to the campsite, not the campsite itself. I have been to many state parks that were built 50 years ago that you couldn't pull a 35' TT through it because of narrow roads, trees, terrain, etc.

If most of the campgrounds you go to are modern, open parks- the 31RQS should be fine. If you plan on frequenting older state parks and National Forest Campgrounds, you might think twice.

-Matt


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

My vote is go for the 31RQS. No reason other than that's the one I have and I love all that room.









Mark


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

That is a very hard decsion you have in front of you. If I didn't have to worry about the storage, I'd prob go for the the 31RQS. The walk around bed looks great.

Having said that, having two doors is very nice. Allows people to come and go without going through/around others in the trailer and worse case, it allows two places to get out in case of emergency.

Let us know what you decide...


----------

